# MotorTrend Rumor: New 2012 BMW M5 to sport only Automatic transmission



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Are they being built by Benz now? 

http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/02/15/m...-bmw-m5-to-sport-only-automatic-transmission/

A recent article published by _MotorTrend_ makes waves in the BMW community. According to the popular US magazine, the next generation F10 BMW M5 might be the first M car available only with a fully automatic transmission.
Back in 2010, interior spy shots of the new M5 showed the prototype with an automatic transmission which according to our source is a "beefed up" version of the new ZF eight-speed found in other BMW models. The transmission will be matted to a modified 4.4 liter V8 twin-turbo engine similar to the one found in the X5M and X6M.
The two M-twins are also available with automatics only, and according to MotorTrend the decision lays with the inability of the M Dual Clutch (DCT) transmission to handle the additional torque found in the revamped engine. The powerplant is rumored to produce north of 550 horsepower and around 530 lb of torque.

"BMW M discovered that the transmission would have to be beefed up with bigger actuators, which would slow down the transmission's response time. The only way it could have worked was with an extensive redo of the M DCT. So BMW's M division chose to go with the eight-speed manumatic only", says MotorTrend in their article.
So what does it mean for future BMW products? We believe the next generation M3 will maintain the DCT and manual options, mostly because of the new six-cylinder engine


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

They tried this crap before with the E60 M5 and BMW caved to the demands of the US market. Time will tell if it can be done once more.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sure there will be a huge uproar and hoopla and BMW which switch back. Again. 

If not, that makes me sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I really stopped caring about any BMW made after the E46 M3.


----------



## bmwadam (Nov 6, 2007)

There is absolutely NO reason for them not to offer a 6-speed as an option on a car like this. This is supposed to be their flagship performance benchmark sedan. If they fail to offer at a minimum a 6-speed gearbox then the car is a looser in my opinion. BMW will have finally killed the greatest line of performance sedan ever made. WHY would they offer a 6-speed in the 535 and 550 BUT NOT the M5? WHY? It makes no sense, its madness, and it makes you want to go buy a CTS-V.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

^ Nothing would make me want a CTS-V. The design will age very poorly, in my opinion, and look dated fairly soon after they discontinue the present CTS-V. 

And, if Motortrend is correct, then this is pretty lame. If no manual were offered it will be very big disappointment.


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> I really stopped caring about any BMW made after the E46 M3.


So the M6 or M5 doesn't wet your pants? I find that very hard to believe


----------

